# INTEL QUAD CORE Q6600 Overclocking help...........



## secio007 (Oct 19, 2008)

My system config is...


Cooler master elite cabinet
Cooler master 600W smps (sli,crossfire ready)
Intel quad core q6600 2.4ghz
Msi p7n sli platinum motherboard 750i SLI
Ocz 1x2gb Sli rams 800mhz
palit 8600gt 256mb gddr3

i usually ovevrclock using MSI's Dynamic Overclocking Technology (DOT) from within windows.I want to overclock upto 3.0GHz..

What should be my cpu voltage etc that i should set in my bios manually for optimal functioning........pls help


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which make and model coolermaster power supply do you have ?


which cpu cooler/ heatsink are you using ?

how many case fans do you have? where is each located and which direction do they push air ? what is the RPM of your case fans ?

what is the model number of your ram (cpu-z can give you this info = free download)

I highly suggest you google for some overclocking quad articles ......... you have to understand the basics before you dive in ......... its not just a change this and up that kind of endeavor 

but its not too hard either ......get back to us with the info we need and we can help get you started


----------

